# My Meerkat Banana



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

There I was, munching on a nice ripe banana, when I happened to glance down at the peel.



I wracked my brain trying to figure out what it looked like, and the best I could come up with was a meerkat.




Any other ideas of what it looks like?


----------



## That Guy (Jan 13, 2014)

At first I was gonna give you a bad time saying that next you'll try to convince us you see Jesus and The Virgin Mary.  But, on second glance . . . damn if you ain't right!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

That Guy said:


> At first I was gonna give you a bad time saying that next you'll try to convince us you see Jesus and The Virgin Mary.  But, on second glance . . . damn if you ain't right!



Oh, I see _them_ all the time, but THIS was truly unique! 

I was going to say "seal", but not quite sure about that ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 13, 2014)

Slow day, Phil?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

Ozarkgal said:


> Slow day, Phil?



Weird day, OG. :sentimental:


----------



## Anne (Jan 13, 2014)

I was thinking a fish.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

Anne said:


> I was thinking a fish.....



That might work ... we just have to figure out _which_ fish now ...

(I know, I know - "_What do you mean WE, Kimosabe?_")


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

Whatever it is/was it looks none too happy about being gutted.  



This little fella perhaps??


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 14, 2014)

_Reading books is good Phil_


----------



## GDAD (Jan 14, 2014)

:doh:A BANANA SKIN!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 14, 2014)

Good thing I wasn't high when I saw it - I would have made a stop-motion animation. 

Now then ... what does that linguini with meat sauce look like?


----------



## nan (Jan 15, 2014)

A rather sad and lonely looking banana skin


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

I'll give you $1000 for it!!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks like a shoe.  Something I could slip on.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> I'll give you $1000 for it!!


For a banana skin......or have I missed something?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

Still cracking me up falcon, lol!


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> For a banana skin......or have I missed something?



Sure, crazy people in the states pay mucho money for potato chips that look like Jesus or Elvis or pieces of burnt toast with an image on it.

Just saw something the oth day that fetched a lot of money.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2014)

It's your money......


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

lol..I would never be one of those people.

They actually sell toasters here that will give you an image of Jesus on your toast.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2014)

For goodness sake.....what is wrong with ordinary toast?


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 15, 2014)

Ha ha

Here is just one site that shows this

http://www.luxist.com/tag/jesus+on+a+potato+chip/


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 15, 2014)

Madness; utter madness.


----------

